# Good belly shot...



## there_there (Oct 23, 2006)

on an empty stomach  i think all those calories i enhaled over the last month have fully settled into fat......this shows it the best of any pics i've taken so far (IMHO)


----------



## MickRidem (Oct 23, 2006)

And I"m a sucker for tattoos as well.


----------



## there_there (Oct 23, 2006)

i'm feeling like i'm on the verge of just stuffing myself silly for 2 weeks and getting HUGE..........


anyone want to be my sponsor??


----------



## Dark_Hart (Oct 24, 2006)

thanks for sharing


----------



## DebbieBBW (Oct 24, 2006)

Very nice belly indeed. I'm having visions of cuddling, rubbing and kissing belly now. It's either been cold or rainy here lately, or both. So a nice soft, warm belly to snuggle up to sounds really extra good right now!:wubu:


----------



## DebbieBBW (Oct 24, 2006)

chillaxin said:


> And I"m a sucker for tattoos as well.





me too!...more so on men than women, but yummy no less!:eat2:


----------



## there_there (Oct 24, 2006)

thanks all 

shots like this one i just took are what really turn me on though...this is a basically loose-fitting athletic shirt that I used to wear when i was working out. It was always tight around my chest, and then dropped straight down. But now, my belly stretches the material around the waist and bulges out.....

the thought of walking into that gym like this....the looks I would get...... 

then again, i havent set foot in that gym in 5 weeks, and i dont seem to be changing the current chain of events, so......


----------



## there_there (Oct 24, 2006)

i just tried on every shirt i own.....i looked fat in everything

lolol


unreal


----------



## MickRidem (Oct 25, 2006)

there_there said:


> thanks all
> 
> shots like this one i just took are what really turn me on though...this is a basically loose-fitting athletic shirt that I used to wear when i was working out. It was always tight around my chest, and then dropped straight down. But now, my belly stretches the material around the waist and bulges out.....
> 
> ...



Seeing a shit pull like that is... :eat2: 
Even better than topless sometimes.


----------



## there_there (Oct 25, 2006)

yep, i love it  even better though, when i put on my loose shirts, the belly still bulges out noticeably

i think i'm really starting to make some progress now.....i've gotten totally lazy (no exercise in 5 or 6 weeks), combined with all the fast food....even on the nights that i dont stuff myself, i'm still stopping off for some sort of unhealthy, high calorie food (same at lunch), and i've been stopping at mcdonalds for breakfast a couple times a week

and at work....yesterday someone brought in cheesecake, and i was sneaking in there to get extra pieces. With all the inactivity, and winter approaching....i'm guessing i'll be full-blown chubby in a couple of months - i already need new pants as it is


----------



## Tori DeLuca (Oct 25, 2006)

I think you look pretty incredible:eat2:


----------



## there_there (Oct 25, 2006)

Tori DeLuca said:


> I think you look pretty incredible:eat2:



ty hun - ditto


----------



## LoveBHMS (Oct 25, 2006)

I have to agree with Tori, you look incredible.

Thank you so much for sharing your gaining, it is really really hot!

Glad you chose to do this and glad you chose to post the fantastics results of all that pigging out.


----------



## Tori DeLuca (Oct 25, 2006)

LoveBHMS said:


> I have to agree with Tori, you look incredible.
> 
> Thank you so much for sharing your gaining, it is really really hot!
> 
> Glad you chose to do this and glad you chose to post the fantastics results of all that pigging out.



And I agree with you!
There is nothing more erotic to me than a man who has a sexy soft belly..
Scratch that...a GROWING sexy soft belly


----------



## there_there (Oct 25, 2006)

LoveBHMS said:


> I have to agree with Tori, you look incredible.
> 
> Thank you so much for sharing your gaining, it is really really hot!
> 
> Glad you chose to do this and glad you chose to post the fantastics results of all that pigging out.




thanks very much 

the pics still dont do how much fat i've accumulated justice (although they may be starting to...) - but i have a feeling that wont be a problem for long :eat1: 

my ass & thighs are really starting to get flabby too.....i just ran back from taking the trash out (on purpose as an experiment) and i could feel them jiggling and straining against my underwear.....plus i was out of breath from running 20 yards


----------



## LoveBHMS (Oct 25, 2006)

So what was the experiment? To see how you'd feel with all that sexy new flab jiggling all over the place or to see how out of shape you'd gotten in such a short time?

All those hours at the gym must seem like such a distant memory....

Just keep the pictures coming, please! [I bet Tori agrees with me on this as well.] Watching you tracking your body softening and rounding out is so hot. To the trained FFA eye the difference is both sexy and staggering.


----------



## Tori DeLuca (Oct 26, 2006)

LoveBHMS said:


> Just keep the pictures coming, please! [I bet Tori agrees with me on this as well.] Watching you tracking your body softening and rounding out is so hot....QUOTE]
> 
> Yep I agree 100% Absolutely. Yep. Positively.
> :smitten:


----------



## there_there (Oct 26, 2006)

LoveBHMS said:


> So what was the experiment? To see how you'd feel with all that sexy new flab jiggling all over the place or to see how out of shape you'd gotten in such a short time?
> 
> All those hours at the gym must seem like such a distant memory....
> 
> Just keep the pictures coming, please! [I bet Tori agrees with me on this as well.] Watching you tracking your body softening and rounding out is so hot. To the trained FFA eye the difference is both sexy and staggering.



mmm.....reading that turned me on 

i will keep on going, and keep on posting :eat1: 

i dont know why i feel so bloated this morning.....all i did was eat an entire container of cream cheese with a spoon before i went to bed........


----------



## LoveBHMS (Oct 26, 2006)

You missed answering that.

Have you posted about what brought on this choice? It's a *very nice and sexy choice* but just wondering. We FFA's love hearing this stuff.

A whole block of cream cheese? Now, were you craving cream cheese or was it just "I have to eat something and this was all that was around?"

I know this has been posted before, but at some point you should work some healthier food into your diet. From the looks of the "before" pictures, you were probably spending a lot of time eating whole wheat toast and vegetable and denying yourself all the junk food you're now scarfing down like a madman, but you don't want to get sick or rundown. You need to keep up your health and energy while getting big. Not to say you shouldn't have all the junk you're enjoying after probably denying yourself for so long, but try to be healthy too, it will only help in the long run.


----------



## Tori DeLuca (Oct 26, 2006)

Ya know I was going to mention that too. If you like eating all the junk food in the world...fine. Balance it out. Most people I talk to say they balance thier carbs to protein.(usually from red meats and cheeses) Not only do they get the added benefit of the extra calories and fats, they help you to not become insulin resistant. Work in the vegetables and you'll be an all around yummy fat guy in no time


----------



## there_there (Oct 26, 2006)

LoveBHMS said:


> You missed answering that.
> 
> Have you posted about what brought on this choice? It's a *very nice and sexy choice* but just wondering. We FFA's love hearing this stuff.
> 
> ...


----------



## there_there (Oct 26, 2006)

its been a fantasy (at some level) ever since i was young.....the feeling of coming home, taking off my shirt, and jiggling that fat on my belly.........hard to explain 

i'm still a little amazed that i've actually gone ahead and done it...


----------



## LoveBHMS (Oct 27, 2006)

Well, surely I once again speak for both Tori and myself, but it's wonderful that you're giving into this fantasy.

What makes it most exciting is that you were so buff before this, so to think of you working out and eating healthfully yet all the while wishing you were fat and then making the mental leap to actually doing it is really sexy. Something very raw and erotic about watching you give into such a very very deviant and wild fantasy. Thank you so much for sharing it with us, and the pictures make it about a million times more sexy...without pictures it's just a weight gain fiction story.

Watching your progress and reading your excitement over it are like having our own wg realtime movie. So hot!!!

Naturally, we all wish we could be the ones jiggling your fat, but I guess we'll have to settle for watching from the sidelines.

Good to know you're planning on being more healthy. The only place I have to disagree with Tori is on using meat/cheese as protein. Cheese is really closer to fat than protein. On the other hand, as I said before it does look like you denied yourself for some time, so don't worry too much about all that junk you're scarfing down, you deserve to enjoy yourself and to enjoy the resulting blubber. Just make sure to work in some fruit/vegetables/whole grains and you'll be fine and healthy and feeling terrific about living out this fantasy.


----------

